# Mower deck for 1989/90 Massey Ferguson 1045 !?



## Adammachin1 (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi folks! I’m new here so I hope I’m posting in the correct area. I recently acquired a MF 1045 that I’m hoping to use as an all round tractor for my property , I’m hoping to get hold of a mid mower deck (I think it’s a 1019 72 inch deck ) but have no idea where to get started ! Any help would be greatly appreciated, many thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'd say that particular deck may be hard to find. Have you considered a 3 Point rear finishing mower?


----------



## Adammachin1 (Oct 2, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'd say that particular deck may be hard to find. Have you considered a 3 Point rear finishing mower?


Ahhaaaaa! Thank you so much , I’m totally new to tractor ownership so I apologize for questioning the obvious, am I right in thinking that I can buy a new tow behind mower ? And this could apply to other aftermarket parts suck as a back hoe !?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You can cruise the internet for all sorts of attachments for a tractor. Do you have a phot of your tractor? Does it have a Front end loader on it?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Adammachin1 said:


> Ahhaaaaa! Thank you so much , I’m totally new to tractor ownership so I apologize for questioning the obvious, am I right in thinking that I can buy a new tow behind mower ? And this could apply to other aftermarket parts suck as a back hoe !?



Woods makes very good rear finishing mowers but they are a bit pricey........How much are you going to be mowing with it and is it hilly or flat ground?


----------



## Adammachin1 (Oct 2, 2021)

_unfortunately a reasonable amount , our property is pretty hilly !_


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Adammachin1 said:


> _unfortunately a reasonable amount , our property is pretty hilly !_
> [/Q
> 
> I am thinking that your tractor is around 30 HP at the rear PTO so you should be able to do a 6 foot either bush hog or rear finish mower.....I would check a site like tractor house if you are looking for used....


----------



## Adammachin1 (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks so much for all the advice folks, I really appreciate it!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Adammachin1 said:


> Thanks so much for all the advice folks, I really appreciate it!



You are more then welcome.....That is what this place is here for..... I think that you will find that a rear mount mower setup is very handy....You can actually mow places with them that you can't get to with a belly mount....


----------



## Adammachin1 (Oct 2, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> You are more then welcome.....That is what this place is here for..... I think that you will find that a rear mount mower setup is very handy....You can actually mow places with them that you can't get to with a belly mount....


That’s great to hear! I have a quick steering drag fix to do and then we are ready to go……… and then to get the international thats sat in the yard running and sold !!


----------

